# Need goats



## dragonfarm (Dec 14, 2012)

Looking for boer goats. BUCKS AND DOES


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Where are you located? Also check out the for sale section on the forum.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

What kind of Boer's do you want? If you do not care if they are show quality, then western part of the Texas Hill Country has loads of them. Meat goats are big business here. I see hundreds, if not thousands when I travel in any direction. So what exactly are you looking for?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

location????????????????? Where you willing to travel too and are you looking for commercial, show quality or something to feed out and butcher?


----------



## dragonfarm (Dec 14, 2012)

@ 20kidsonhill 

I live in Washington state. and I'm look for meet and butcher borr


----------



## dragonfarm (Dec 14, 2012)

@ Texas.girl 

Texas Is a liiiiitttle to far from my location .


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

dragon, I'm in WA, there are plenty in WA and Or depending on where you are. If you're looking for butcher, check CL > farm and garden> (I use portland as the city) just type in goat you'll find plenty.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Dragonfarm, we're just north of Seattle. Kidding starts this week or so & on into March. Our focus is meat. Boer & %s.


----------



## dragonfarm (Dec 14, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Dragonfarm, we're just north of Seattle. Kidding starts this week or so & on into March. Our focus is meat. Boer & %s.


We are also trying to focus on meat. And weren't going to start till late February early march. We are trying to get the farm looking like a home for them. Also fixing up the fence


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You are welcome to come for a visit anytime. Just pm when you're ready.


----------

